# Changes to the NREMT



## HopeIpass (Jan 24, 2012)

I heard at the beginning of the year, The NREMT would have some changes. Does anyone have a site or anything that might describe what these changes are? Thank you!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2012)

www.nremt.org

www.ems.gov

hope this helps


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 24, 2012)

I talked to a representative from NREMT about that, because I am still in the process of taking the exam. I believe her name was Lisa Bragg. 

Anyay, she told me the only thing changing to the NREMT tests in 2012 is to meet the new AHA CPR guidelines. So if you are testing and have not taken the new CPR course (or a refresher course), it is recommended that you do so.


----------



## sstatler (Mar 13, 2012)

is this correct? are there any more changes for 2012 tests? i am testing next wed?


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 14, 2012)

So far this is pound for pound the best explanation that explains the current NREMT test, How it works, What to expect, etc. Best of you to you, I'm sure you will do fine. 



http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php


----------

